# sex and fet



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hi all

what are your views on sex before and after fet?

last time and everytime we have refrained during the 2ww and 3 days before ec but was wondering how everyone feels i hear sex can help implantion so wondering whether the night before et might be a good idea


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your views please, my clinic say carry on as normal but we never have


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Kara

I'm having a natural FET on my next cycle - just waiting for AF.
To be honest, I will be carrying on as normal - it might even maximise chances of a BFP 
Good luck for your tx

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

from what i read sex around et could help

she hulk does your con agree?


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

I've always carried on as normal too.  Last time I read on ff that Zita West apparently says avoid orgasm in 2ww.  Not sure if this is true or not though.  I'm reading her book at the moment.  I'll have a look if she says anything about it.

Good luck.  When's your et?

Bethan x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have read zita's books and i try not to listen to too much of it, as there is so much you should and shouldn't do i think it would cause more stree


----------

